

Ask HN: Valuing an iPhone business - c1sc0

I've been doing some iPhone apps in my spare time which currently bring in about 10 euro / day. Some of the apps have received MSM coverage resulting in bigger sales spikes (+1000$/day). Total in 2010 has been 4000$ or so. I <i>know</i> these apps can bring in more money, but I have absolutely <i>zero</i> interest in promoting them myself.<p>I'm embarking on a new project &#38; want to get rid of these iPhone apps as they are distracting me.<p>So, what would you do? Sell the whole developer account? Ask someone to promote them for me and give them a cut in the sales (10%)? What is actually the value based on these numbers?
======
kls
I would bring in a application sales and marketing guy and let him run with
it, someone with SEO experience and web marketing that can generate some
interest outside of the app store. 10% is paltry for turning the who operation
over to him. I would say starting at 30% you are starting to get in the range
of a guy that can make them take off.

Out of curiosity and to give you an entry for a shameless plug, what are the
apps?

As for the value for an outright sale it is 8-12K.

------
mahipal
Email me. I might be interested in buying some or all of them.

